# Help with ID - Branch from burl



## deltatango (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a burl with a 2" diameter branch coming out of it and I have quickly sanded it and attempted to get a cross section that will help ID. The burls were found in Southern GA several years ago. Think it's a fairly common wood but not sure about it exactly.

Here is a chart:
The section at top is about 1/2" Wide, taken from the branch cross section which is about 2" wide.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks! - Mark


----------



## phinds (Nov 1, 2016)

Mark, I'm not coming up w/ anything so far and just to be sure I have the correct understanding, I've modified your image a bit. Please let me know if I did it incorrectly.

Since you say you expect it to be a common wood, I figured I'd find it in the domestics sections of my anatomy pages but I'm coming up dry. I'll keep poking around.

@Mr. Peet any ideas?

Paul


----------



## deltatango (Nov 1, 2016)

When I polished it, Paul, it came up really hard. And kind of reminded me of button wood. Had a creamy smooth texture, and a brownish color. 

Here is a photo of another piece that has a section of trunk on it:


----------



## phinds (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, I don't know anything about bark so I'll leave that to the sawyers like Kevin, Mark Peet, and others. You did not answer my question about the revised pic. I got that right, right?


----------



## deltatango (Nov 1, 2016)

Yes Paul, correct, you're edits are correct.


----------



## deltatango (Nov 1, 2016)

Here is where that section came from: (bottom center)


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 1, 2016)

whats the face grain of the branch part look like?


----------



## deltatango (Nov 2, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> whats the face grain of the branch part look like?



Unfortunately I don't have the face grain. I was only able to cut 1/4" off. That's all there was.


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 2, 2016)

1/4" of face grain is better than nothing. I could probably ID a lot of woods by a 1/4". But I understand


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 7, 2016)

Sorry, don't recall seeing this post. Are we asking about the first picture with the sectioning? First glance, I would look into _'_Juncaro_', Bucida buceras / Terminalia buceras_. As for the bark, Not at all familiar with many Florida wood's bark. However, Georgia might be too far north...

@phinds
@deltatango

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 7, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sorry, don't recall seeing this post. Are we asking about the first picture with the sectioning? First glance, I would look into _'_Juncaro_', Bucida buceras / Terminalia buceras_. As for the bark, Not at all familiar with many Florida wood's bark. However, Georgia might be too far north...
> 
> @phinds
> @deltatango



I do believe you have a good candidate with Jucaro. If it can grow in Southern Florida, I imagine it can grow in Southern Georgia as well. Many similarities. Closest to my sample yet. Thank you for your help.
-Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 7, 2016)

Good call, Mark. That definitely seems like a possibility. @deltatango have a look at my jucaro page and see what you think.


----------



## deltatango (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, I have studdied your page on Jucaro Paul, it was prompted me to agree with Mark.

Closest we have come to identifying it yet. 

Thanks-


----------

